# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  δύο modem στην ίδια γραμμή

## gcostas

Καλή σας μέρα
                   θέλω internet στο εργαστήριο που στήνω , είναι περίπου πενήντα μέτρα από το  σπίτι όπου έχω το modem μου, η ίδια τηλεφωνική γραμμή όμως περνά και από το εργαστήριο , μπορεί να ακούγεται ανόητο μπορώ να συνδέσω δύο modem στην ίδια γραμμή με τον ίδιο κωδικό φυσικά.

                             Ευχαριστώ
                                        Κώστας

----------


## GR_KYROS

οχι  :Smile:

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## modaristis

Υποθέτω ότι το εργαστήριο είναι και στο ίδιο ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα. Έχεις σκεφτεί τη λύση του PowerLine? Κάτι σαν αυτό:



```
http://www.e-shop.gr/tp-link-tl-pa411-av500-nano-powerline-adapter-p-PER.612530
```

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## GR_KYROS

πενήντα μέτρα από το σπίτι  :Confused1: 


εάν έχεις σχετική οπτική επαφή μπορείς με WIFI σύνδεση

----------

picdev (12-04-16)

----------


## Πατέντες

Δεν γίνεται να συγχρονίσουν δύο router ταυτόχρονα.
Μπορείς να αλλάξεις το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο με ένα lan; Αν ναι, αφήνεις το router που είναι πιο κοντά στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή
και τραβάς ένα lan.

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## moutoulos

Δυο modem ... οχι ποτέ. Μόνο αν δουλεύουν εναλλάξ. Ποτέ μαζί ...



Παναγιώτη:
Αυτό είναι το πιο σωστό, αλλά αν είσαι μέσα στην πόλη, στην ουσία δεν είναι εφικτό (50m).


Κώστα:
Αν τα 50m που θες να καλύψεις είναι "ιδιωτικά" (κτήμα σου  :Tongue2: ), και δεν έχει άλλος πρόσβαση
το LAN είναι (για μένα) το πιο σωστό/λογικό.

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## Vazaki

Το οτι δεν λειτουργούν μαζί συμβαίνει γιατι το κάθε ρουτερ που συνδέεται σε dslam έχει μία και μοναδική IP address. Οπώς είπε και ο Γρηγόρης σχετικα με την εναλλάξ λειτουργία αυτο θα γίνει γιατι ενα απο τα δυο ρούτερ, όποιοπρολάβει, θα παρει πρώτο την IP.

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## exop

> Το οτι δεν λειτουργούν μαζί συμβαίνει γιατι το κάθε ρουτερ που συνδέεται σε dslam έχει μία και μοναδική IP address. Οπώς είπε και ο Γρηγόρης σχετικα με την εναλλάξ λειτουργία αυτο θα γίνει γιατι ενα απο τα δυο ρούτερ, όποιοπρολάβει, θα παρει πρώτο την IP.



συγκεκριμένα, όταν γίνει δεκτός ο κωδικός "δίνεται" η IP μέσα από ένα pool διαθέσιμων διευθύνσεων.
αν δεν είναι αναγκαίο να λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα, θα μπορούσαν να συνδεθούν όσα modem θέλουμε/έχουμε: 
π.χ. 
1. έστω οτι έχουμε ν σημεία
2. είναι συνδεδεμένα ν modem πάνω στην ίδια γραμμή και δεν έχουν τροφοδοσία
3. είμαι στο σημείο 1 που υπάρχει το modem 1 
 4. του δίνω τροφοδοσία 
5. όταν τελειώσω, αφαιρώ την τροφοδοσία
6. η ίδια διαδικασία 3-5 για τα σημεία 2,3,...,ν

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## xlife

Πριν παρει ip συγχρονιζει σε καποια ταχυτητα(ευρος συχνοτητων που μπορει να διαχειριστει η γραμμη).. κλειδωνει ουσιαστικα την γραμμη με τον εξοπλισμο. Δεν μπορουν να συγχρονισουν 2 μοντεμ ταυτοχρονα και ολα αυτα πριν παρουν ip

----------

gcostas (13-04-16)

----------


## navar

> Πριν παρει ip συγχρονιζει σε καποια ταχυτητα(ευρος συχνοτητων που μπορει να διαχειριστει η γραμμη).. κλειδωνει ουσιαστικα την γραμμη με τον εξοπλισμο. Δεν μπορουν να συγχρονισουν 2 μοντεμ ταυτοχρονα και ολα αυτα πριν παρουν ip



αυτήν ειναι η σωστή απάντηση,
δεν ειναι θέμα IP όπως αναφέρθηκε ποιό πάνω.
δεν θα συγχρονίσει κάν , μιας και το DSL modem μιλάει με το DSLAM του , και αυτήν είναι επικοινωνία 1 προς 1

----------

